# The Utter Insanity of Google Photos Backup



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Many, many queries by multiple users for quite some time about how to stop the repeated adding of the same photos to Google Photo Backup. None have been answered adequately by Google.

It keeps adding the same photos, sometimes as much as six times. Repeats, over and over. 

For instance, I have over 7,000 photos stored in Google. It keeps trying to back all of them up, over and over. Each time I add new ones from the camera or phone, it starts going crazy. 

I have turned the whole thing OFF until I actually have time to delete after adding new pics. Just tonight, I added a few. Before I can finish looking at the new ones, it is reposting random pics already added in the past. 

One day I went through the whole collection and deleted thousands, duplicates of duplicates. 

Google has many, many complaints on this. They don't seem to be interested in fixing it or developing some sort of code that can recognize duplicate pictures. It eats up your storage. 

Just bear this in mind if you choose to use Google to back up your pics. I have started putting them on a DVD and on an external hard drive, in addition to Google. 

It is very difficult to believe they cannot/will not/are not interested in fixing this.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Why not just save them on your own device?


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

I have. DVD and external HD.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Popular Mechanics (my favorite all-time magazine) has an article each issure on building *something*. 

The Nov 2016 edition had on article on "How to make your own cloud" using Raspberry Pi3. Looked interesting, don't know that it's anything more than a backup like you could buy at most stores. Does look fun to make/set up.

Mon


----------

